
Disposable, Secure, Email Built in Rails - shakycode
https://burnonce.com
======
herbst
I may link you to this convo i had yesterday, just so you are aware:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11667332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11667332)

Other than that. I love such services and think there is a huge need for them
and more and more people will learn about the benefits (hopefully). Kudos

~~~
shakycode
Thanks for your feedback, I'm hosted out of Canada so we're outside of the
reach of US laws, however I will be adding a ToS and AuP to the service which
people have to agree too. For me this was a fun service to build and I'm
hoping others will find value in this. Cheers! -shakycode

